# My car of the day, new Mercedes S-Class.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

This is the new S-Class and now in it's seventh generation and also a rival to BMW's 7 series and Audi A8. Due to go on sale in December it's based on a new generation of the firms MRA platform and it comes with new tech inside the cabin. Two versions have been confirmed for the European market which are standard and the long wheel base. The new S-Class expresses the brands latest saloon design language; the grille is now flanked by new multi beam LED headlights. The sides of the car are smoother than before and flush door handles are available as an option. AS for the rear, it's defined by a pair of triangular tail lights. The S-Class will be in Limousine form so no coupe or cabriolet models. The biggest changes are in the cabin with an all-new interior and a second generation MBUX infotainment system. A new 12.8 inch central display will dominate using smartphone technology and it comes with a new user interface and is compatible with over the air updates. Elsewhere V8 power will be available and a 48 volt mild hybrid and a petrol plug-in hybrid capable of up to 62 miles on electric power and lets not forget a hot AMG version is also planned.

Like it?


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

Nice Exec saloon but not for me. The Coupe is a far classier looking car.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

This is going to be another thread about the front grill. :lol:


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Like the interior air vents and the dash inlays. The rest is a bit too generic for me, the S class used to define the brand and lower model ranges caught up with the design, this looks too much like an enlarged a / e class. Not finding much love in the rear either sorry.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I suspect it’s a very nice place to be in, but it’s not doing anything for me...


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Not this model, but managed to get an S Class as a hire car in Germany last year (they had ran out of 3 Series :lol

Fantastic to drive and the level of tech was unbelievable - bolsters in the seats tightened as you went round corners. Think it was better for my passengers than it was for me.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Love it ! 
But it would never work for me
Still a yes for me SB


----------



## Gadgeteer (Feb 15, 2014)

Nope not for me i'm afraid. The front just............no


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I like the design outside, I find it classy. The rear taillights are improved over the more rounded design of previous models, bit more purposeful now rather than just 'splatted on'.

Interior - big screen makes me think Tesla. I guess this is where things are headed but I'm unsure about having all controls through a screen - it is one of the things that steered me away from a Volvo S90 and into a BMW G30... I couldn't get on with so many things being on the screen for changing on the move. But that's just me, this will appeal to the technology brigade for sure!


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Not sure I like that interior, too Tesla like!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

'Fraid not.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I like it, especially the minimalist dashboard but not so much the Tesla-style display.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nah not keen. 
Seems like the S class has gone the route of the footballer inside.
That looks about as business like and executive as I do.

I have a massive orange beard and wear scruffy old jeans.



In fact. Now I've had a think, my Mrs has Lulu Guinness handbags. I'm pretty sure some of those look like that interior.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Like others, i like the exterior but the interior is a no.
Mind you, i've had 7 french cars over the years so what do i know :lol:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The S Class was always about restraint, subtlety and quality, this has lost the first two completely - no from me


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm joining the "no" group.

Yes, I'm sure it's a fantastic box on 4 wheels but where's the style, subtlety and sheer class gone?

And yes, IMHO the grill is hideous. 

Andy.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Mouth is too big and not enough buttons/knobs in the ****pit. Touch screen for everything is flashy but I still think dangerous as requires eyes off the road for longer.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Mouth is too big and not enough buttons/knobs in the ****pit. .


By the time you've got the footballers driving it, with their passengers, this will add a few more knobs ???


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> By the time you've got the footballers driving it, with their passengers, this will add a few more knobs ???


And the ****pit truly becomes a pit of c**ks


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Of all these kinds of cars I would choose the option from Maserati as it looks so much more delicious than any of the Germans.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

Yes from me


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Not a car I'd have personally but still a nice motor.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

So, this is all knickers and no fur coat then?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

That is a nice motor, better screen vs the current set up


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I like it but I think the outside looks a little underwhelming. Partly because you don't get a sense of scale from it. 

I have a 2008 S Class which is a perfectly tidy looking car but in photos is a smart silver saloon and not much more. But when you see it in the metal, it's massive and it has presence. Which is exactly what I'm hoping this new model has when you see it on the road. 

I like the interior, it's quite restrained compared to some of Mercedes recent interior designs. I'm not sold on touch screen controls for everything though, sometimes you need the tactility of a heater control knob or buttons. I appreciate the aim to declutter and I hope the gesture controls are good enough that you can use them easily enough.


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

As with the Roller, time we had a new body style


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Front end reminds me of the Scorpio - fail 

Rear end - classic merc but not special enough for an S Class

Like the leather, hate the ipad. Where is the analogue clock


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

fatdazza said:


> View attachment 59576
> 
> 
> Like the leather, hate the ipad. Where is the analogue clock


Apparently the 'yoof' struggle with analogue clocks - guess that puts us outside the target market


----------

